# Big Lazer WMA OCT 22-25



## farmasis (Sep 21, 2008)

Anyone else going?


----------



## win280 (Sep 23, 2008)

Got drawn for the nov hunt.Good luck to you.


----------



## farmasis (Sep 23, 2008)

Have you been before?

I had great luck on the Nov 04 and 05 hunts.










Got blanked on the Nov 06 hunt, and came real close to another good one last year.

This year we put in for Oct.


----------



## head buster (Sep 25, 2008)

i'll be there. never hunted it before. Got alot of scouting to do.


----------



## CCROLAND (Sep 27, 2008)

*Got Picked For That Hunt*

I Have Been Hunting There For A Few Years. Last Year Was First Time In October. It Was Hot! Dear Wasn't Moving That Good. I Prefer The Nov. Hunt. I Having Taken Several Does And A Good 8 Pt 2 Yrs Ago. Get There Early, The Trails Are Usually Crowded. If You Can Get To The Back Side Of The Lake You Will Be Hunting By Yourself. You Will Need A Boat Unless You Want To Walk A Long Ways. I Will Be There Though. Good Luck!!


----------



## farmasis (Sep 28, 2008)

I didn't realize that Big Lazer added 2000 acres or so. When did this happen?


----------



## win280 (Sep 29, 2008)

Shhhhh.Don't tell anyone.
I've been hunting big lazer for several years.
Hunted Long haul last year, On the edge of the clear cut.


----------



## WishboneW (Sep 30, 2008)

I will be there as well in October.  We have a camp 5 miles away with power and a bath house, off us 80.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## BBond (Sep 30, 2008)

~1300 acres added from DOT  go to the DNR website and see the new Big Lazer map

http://www.gohuntgeorgia.org/regions/region4_maps.aspx


----------



## win280 (Sep 30, 2008)

They are in the process of posting the land and bushhogging the roads.It is just over the flint river in  Upson county. But all WMA rules apply to the new midigation land area.


----------



## farmasis (Sep 30, 2008)

WishboneW said:


> I will be there as well in October. We have a camp 5 miles away with power and a bath house, off us 80.
> 
> Looking forward to it.


 
Wouldn't mind paying rent for a space if you have any extra space...


----------



## WishboneW (Oct 1, 2008)

Farmasis,

Will have to check with the land owner if you want to pull a camper in or pitch a tent.

Our camp is not on the lease, but on private property owned by the club president's parents.

Might be able to make some space in my camper as well if the wife does not want to go with me..

I am the only one hunting the WMA.


----------



## jpope1 (Oct 7, 2008)

*Big Lazer WMA*

I was selected for the Oct. hunt. I have never been to this WMA, does anybody know where the closest rv or camper park is? Or can I use my camper on the WMA? Also, anyone have any pointers or advice?


----------



## farmasis (Oct 7, 2008)

Plenty of primitive camping on the WMA and there will be everything from tents to 30 foot trailers.

There is plenty of nice bucks there, but to find them, be prepared to walk. As with most public land, you got to get off the roads. Most people flag their trails and date the ribbons so you know if someone is in the area. Most people will leave you alone if you mark your spot.

My suggestion is to avoid those nice looking ridges, creek bottoms and hardwoods that are visible or easily accessed because most hunters will naturally move into them and public land deer are not dumb. I look for the ugly thick stuff that most folks pass up. and it has been good to me.


----------



## jpope1 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks farmasis,

I appreciate the advise and help.


----------



## win280 (Oct 8, 2008)

farmasis said:


> Plenty of primitive camping on the WMA and there will be everything from tents to 30 foot trailers.
> 
> There is plenty of nice bucks there, but to find them, be prepared to walk. As with most public land, you got to get off the roads. Most people flag their trails and date the ribbons so you know if someone is in the area. Most people will leave you alone if you mark your spot.
> 
> My suggestion is to avoid those nice looking ridges, creek bottoms and hardwoods that are visible or easily accessed because most hunters will naturally move into them and public land deer are not dumb. I look for the ugly thick stuff that most folks pass up. and it has been good to me.



Good advice.


----------



## ldavid008 (Oct 13, 2008)

I've also had good luck following a friend's advice on crowded hunts. 

All everyone ever talks about is getting away from the roads, people, etc. and hunting the thick stuff.

We've had some very good hunts by following the addage "if you can't see your truck once you're up the tree you've gone too far".

I've actually had good luck going about it both ways, but it seems I'm never able to go deep or thick enough to get away from people and by hunting near thick areas next to roads I've seen more deer and fewer people. Of course I see lots of vechicle traffic and folks walking in and out of the 'deep woods', but I usually see more deer than my buddies hunting a mile from the truck.

On a side note, the last time I went deep I saw nothing while my buddy watching the cars go by saw 7.


----------



## win280 (Oct 15, 2008)

There is a wide variety of land on the WMA. planted pines ,  thinned pines. food plots,hardwood ridges. hardwood bottoms.  Good place to hunt if you scout and get in early..
The only campground I know that is close is in Woodland.It is 8-10 miles from the WMA. Turn @ pleasant valley road off of 41 and it will be 300-400 yards on left. Fills up during hunting season. Don't know if he has any open spaces.


----------



## head buster (Oct 16, 2008)

Anyone going this weekend to scout? I'll there Sunday to do some scouting and findout where I'll be hunting come that time.

Has anyone done any scouting? What sign are you finding?


----------

